# How do you hold your frame?



## Northerner

*How do you hold your frame?*​
Hammer grip - with vertical forks309.87%Hammer grip - with horizontal forks3310.86%Finger hook & thumb brace - with vertical forks3611.84%Finger hook & thumb brace - with horizontal forks11537.83%Finger hook & thumb hook - with vertical forks196.25%Finger hook & thumb hook - with horizontal forks5016.45%Other - please describe216.91%


----------



## Northerner

I was having good accuracy with "Finger hook & thumb hook - with horizontal forks" but I developed thumb joint pain that feels like tendonitis. Hooking my thumb was causing uncomfortable pressure on the tendon that runs between the first and second knuckle. I'm now shooting with a "Finger hook & thumb brace".

How do you hold your frame? ... and do you hold with vertical forks or horizontal?

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## philly

Index hooked and thumb braced on a vertical fork, point and shoot, your form and release does the rest. I know I am in the minority with my vertical forks, I'll be interested to see the final results of the poll. Good thread.
Philly


----------



## Dayhiker

finger and thumb support with fork at about 45 degrees


----------



## Xidoo

philly said:


> Index hooked and thumb braced on a vertical fork, point and shoot, your form and release does the rest. I know I am in the minority with my vertical forks, I'll be interested to see the final results of the poll. Good thread.
> Philly


philly,

I am sorry to let you know that you are not so unique. I hold my resortera the same way as you do and in vertical position. I also flip the resortera, since it helps me to avoid hand slaps and prevents to make the shoot loose velocity, power and accuracy. 
I can shoot horizontal too, it depends on the shoot needed for the situation to make a hit on a target. I must admit, that I prefer the vertical position. Saludos


----------



## mckee

i shot thumb and finger support and flip for serios shooting but i also can shoot gangsta style and hammer grip style just the same


----------



## bj000

the first pic is how i hold em


----------



## spanky

Verticle-finger brace for me with my ergo.
Hammer grip on my naturals.


----------



## flippinout

With my hand

no seriously, finger and thumb support with fork at about 45 degrees


----------



## atom

Finger hook & thumb brace - with horizontal forks


----------



## M.J

Finger hook, thumb support, horizontal (actually 75 or 80 degrees)
Except the Hammermil, which is hammer grip, full horizontal.


----------



## NaturalFork

My avatar says it all.


----------



## bullseyeben!

45 deg finger hooked, wiith thumb pad...preferably


----------



## Imperial

6 pack death clutch grip.......


----------



## Flatband

Finger braced grip-gangsta style angle!







Flatband


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH

OOOH!! I'M SOO GANGSTA!!!


----------



## Daniel J

finger wrapped and thumb braced, sideshooting, butterfly holding slingshot in the right hand!


----------



## Toddy

Finger wrapped and thumb brace at 45 degrees (ish). Must get a new protractor


----------



## gamekeeper john

heres how i hold mine with the finger groove and thumb brace, i actually made this catapult for my self about 2 months ago and everyone said i should bring it out, now a couple of months later i'v sold hundredes of them lol


----------



## Northerner

gamekeeper john said:


> heres how i hold mine with the finger groove and thumb brace, i actually made this catapult for my self about 2 months ago and everyone said i should bring it out, now a couple of months later i'v sold hundredes of them lol


Hi John,

It seems like you hold with "finger hook & thumb brace" but do you hold vertical or horizontal? Hundreds of members have clicked on this posting but I'm surprised that only 35 members here hold slingshots







LOL

I like your design!

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Charles

Northerner said:


> Hundreds of members have clicked on this posting but I'm surprised that only 35 members here hold slingshots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Cheers,
> Northerner


Lots and lots of wall hangers ....

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Wingshooter

Just like this.


----------



## cheese

hammer grip with vertical forks.any other way and im either inaccurate or have to use very weak bands.


----------



## woot

I use a hammer grip with vertical forks l. After I get more accurate, Ill probably end up trying some other methods.


----------



## Incomudro

Depends a bit on the particular slingshot.
Held in my right hand, finger hooked - thumb braced or hooked or somewhere between depending on the frame.
Perry recommends that the A+ be thumb braced rather than wrapped, so I try to do that with that particular slingshot for instance.
I raise my arm perpendicularly from my side, and whatever angle that puts my slingshot at - that's how I shoot.
That turns out to be very nearly, but not quite horizontal.
To make the slingshot full on horizontal would require an additional and unnatural rotation of my wrist towards the inside.
I don't do that.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Different slingshots that I shoot, I hold different ways. Some hammer grip, some thumb and forefinger and one I don't grip at all as it just sits in my open hand. I don't like texture, pinky holes or anything that keeps a slingshot from moving a bit when shot. -- Tex


----------



## newconvert

Imperial said:


> 6 pack death clutch grip.......


you always have the most best answers Imp


----------



## newconvert

i voted other, simply because of the vartiety of ss's i try to shoot on a regular basis, and they all have their own ergos.


----------



## philly

Suprized to see a Vertical hold coming in second, I thought I was in the minority all this time.
Philly


----------



## JLS:Survival

gangsta style


----------



## jayw81

Completely depends on the slingshot style and how I feel on the day. Comfortable with hammer and finger/thumb styles in vertical and horizontal alignment. Accuracy is equally bad no matter the style









Jay


----------



## Tex-Shooter

To add to what I posted earlier, it also depends on whether I am instinctive shooting or sight shooting! -- Tex


----------



## Bostradamus

gangsta OTT, well i guess it's OTS, hahaha


----------



## kobe23

Index finger hook, thumb support, point and shoot


----------



## capnjoe

I've held it every way shown, even upside down.. I guess, and it's always the same result, the thing shoots where you point it. It's a mechanism by which projectiles are flung.
I think the most crucial aspect, and it can't be emphasized enough, is not taking your eye off of the target. Why, I once saw a guy shoot flies with a slingshot and some peas.
If that don't beat all....


----------



## muddog15

i don't know yet, Im still learning.


----------



## rockslinger

Mostly, horizontal finger and thum braced.


----------



## muddog15

Now that I've learned a little and bought a better slingshot I hold sideways with thumb and fore finger.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

Im the same way tex!!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

I dont like holes, or to commit to the same grip with diff slingshots, mostly shoot gangster, flip the forks after release


----------



## Jeosndhaks

Other- I hold it about 3/4 the way to vertical that way the top fork is a pretty good mark of where it goes.


----------



## JetBlack

Finger hook thumb brace or hook about 40 degrees, trying out gangsta but having issues with accuracy believe it or not


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

I've tried a bunch of styles as well. I'm still newish to the sport/obsession, but I prefer to support the fork, "gansta" style, with my thumb bracing.


----------



## mopper

Really depends on the type of slingshot I use ... I shoot all my slingshot target style/horizontally, but I shoot my hammergrips in the, well, hammer grip, the Rocket by Hrawk that I made for myself is shot in finger and thumb hook and the slim stainless steel Dankungs I have can basically only be shot in finger hook and thumb brace style. SO I shoot all three style. My favourite though is the hammergrip style. It is quite hard to find any templates for this type of slingshot, however. Biggest reason why i designed my "Bad Company" and put it up for download in the templates forum.


----------



## rapidray

Finger hook, thumb braced with forks horizontal.


----------



## Texasbanger

Rufus Hussey style...


----------



## Pele76

This is how I hold my frame.

Zdrówka!


----------



## Arturito

I would say finger and thumb hook, but my catty (avatar) has a wide upward partial palm swell for the arc between the index and thumb, so most of the pressure is distributed over the arc, in fact I relax the thumb and index fingers and use the ring and pinky fingers to withstand the pull, also the fang helps the pinky finger position ...


----------



## bigron

finger hook thumb brace half between vertical and horizontal


----------



## halbart

Still trying ways but finger and thumb brace seems so popular for target shooting ( and so many catties specifically designed for it - finger grooves an all that) that I wonder if there are any crack shots who always shoot hammer grip even with light rubber. Or if hammer grip is less accurate for most shooters in some way ?


----------



## halbart

halbart said:


> Still trying ways but finger and thumb brace seems so popular for target shooting ( and so many catties specifically designed for it - finger grooves an all that) that I wonder if there are any crack shots who always shoot hammer grip even with light rubber. Or if hammer grip is less accurate for most shooters in some way ?
> 
> It occurs to me that the 'finger and thumb hook , as demonstrated by Arturito, is not unlike a sort of 'high hammer grip'.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface

Gangster Hammerfist, but i practice shooting holding my slingshot every way, Ill shoot full butterfly to start. I shoot everything but pickleforks. I dont think the type of slingshot matters at all, same stuff. I wanna stay versitile. I even practice shooting over my head to get over weeds.


----------



## JetBlack

I'm now starting to lean more towards vertical tilt/cant with a pinch, brace or open hand brace.like tex said some ss feel better held different ways


----------



## ash

It depends on the frame with me. Obviously Hammer frames and Hammer Grip go together, but some are more open to preference, some getting the finger/thumb hook and others the finger hook/thumb brace.

The finger/thumb hook methods seems best for accuracy for me. One frame intended for that grip is a little bit small for my hand, so I use what I call Half-Hammer, which is like a Hammer grip, but with the thumb extended to brace the fork and the whole deal canted at about 45 degrees.


----------



## dgui




----------



## reset

Strangely enough ive just recently started experimenting shooting my Black Dragon by Wingshooter upright or vertical i guess they call it. With that slingshot only im more accurate that way than gansta style.

So like others have said i guess it depends on the type and or shape of the slingshot maybe.

Thumb hook finger brace both vertical and horizontal on all.


----------



## reset

reset said:


> Strangely enough ive just recently started experimenting shooting my Black Dragon by Wingshooter upright or vertical i guess they call it. With that slingshot only im more accurate that way than gansta style.
> 
> So like others have said i guess it depends on the type and or shape of the slingshot maybe.
> 
> Thumb hook finger brace both vertical and horizontal on all.


Correction.^^^ Thumb brace finger hook


----------



## Dr J

Depends on the SS, but mainly vertically.


----------



## sblrog

I have a Trumark FSX-FO that I shoot hammer grip with vertical forks. The rotating prongs seem quite useful to me for sighting, but I imagine most here don't use mass produced factory slingshots.

I got my other shooter off e-Bay. It was supposed to be the one in the picture, but what I received doesn't have the cupped fork tips. This one, I shoot with horizontal forks with sort of a hammer grip, except I hook my thumb between the forks. I've never heard of anyone else gripping this way, perhaps because it's dangerous? But it seems to give me good stability. I've tried the hooked index, braced thumb but couldn't get as much accuracy and there seemed to be more strain on the elbow in addition to a lot of pain under the hooked index finger (for this shooter).


----------



## Bodhisattva

I shoot thumb and finger hook at about 45 degrees with my yew but the diablo makes you shoot hammer ( still 45 degrees though )


----------



## B.P.R

Exactly like i do in this photo...


----------



## HarryBee

Gangsta, but this thread makes one thing clear , that good shots shoot in various styles. It's the shooter not the style !


----------



## Alexdermietzel97

Horizontal hammer grip. No chance of a another hand hit for me, plus it's my most accurate position.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

I voted "other", because it's "all of the above" depending on the sling, & what I'm trying to shoot with it. Different slings lend themselves to different grips.


----------



## leon13

very strong ;-) and it depends on the slingshot

cheers


----------



## Ole Man Dan

With me it depends on the style of slingshot. I marked *other.*

I don't hold a stick shooter like I hold a 'wrist rocket styled' slingshot.

Other slingshots I use a thumb brace ect...

It's no wonder I'm kind of inconsistant in my shooting.

Some I shoot Hammer fist others not.

Some I shoot OTT, others TTF.

Some I shoot verticle, others horizontal.

Over the years I've probably been a little more consistant shooting OTT and verticle.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

I hold the frame at 3/4. It's more comfortable for me.


----------



## wolf98

i hold my slingshot sideways end i pole my bands to my ear alining my bands so they look like won it also helps to stare at what your going to shoot before you pole the slingshot up hope this helps


----------



## Underachiever

Hold my Scout Fingerhook & Thumb brace and the other one Fingerhook & Thumb hook both with horizontal forks.


----------



## Dr Dave

Horizontal forks, finger hooked and thumb half supporting and half bracing.


----------



## Tag

I'd like to know who had to think about it for a second. Saw a person on a bicycle today which got me to thinking. Remember when you first started riding and your brain tried to overthink the whole process. After you became more familiar with riding you didn't think about it. You just got on and pedaled . That's what I believe the top shooters do. They trust their subconscious to handle the slingshot and they mainly concentrate on the target. Just a thought


----------



## Aries666

I have always held my frames to the side(Gangster) but recently Ghost gave me a grear shooter he made. Its a cross between a steel sniper and a pocket predator I believe. Its my first TTF style shooter so I'm new to the frame. But after 10-15 shots I noticed I was shooting much more vertical than I ever would with any of my other shooters. Not 0 vertical but getting close. Still looking for that grove I'm comfortable in


----------



## namazu

Hi guys i find i mostly shoot finger hook and thumbhook vertical forks all time with my pocket predators and with my two scouts i shoot them finger hook and thunmd braced at a 45 degree angle


----------

